# Hidden doe



## cornpile (Aug 22, 2012)

bedded in the tall grass


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't see her! She's hidden pretty good!


----------



## quinn (Aug 22, 2012)

She is blending in very well! Good spit cornpile!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 22, 2012)

quinn said:


> She is blending in very well!



I couldn't find her until she flicked her ear. 

Great pic.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 22, 2012)

I'd have never seen her 'til she ran off.

 Is that a Honey Locust in the background?


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 22, 2012)

Caught myself trying to stand up to see a little better


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 22, 2012)

It took me about 15 min to find her......WOW ,she is hidden .


----------



## Bream Reaper (Aug 23, 2012)

Where is she?! i have looked for 20 minutes and cannot find her!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Caught myself trying to stand up to see a little better




Did it help ???  





Bream Reaper said:


> Where is she?! i have looked for 20 minutes and cannot find her!




Bottom left, look for a eye . . .


----------



## Crickett (Aug 23, 2012)

I still can't see her!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Aug 23, 2012)

Is this her:


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 23, 2012)

That is funny , I see a doe between the Tall Green grass some-what center of the shot ........


----------



## cornpile (Aug 23, 2012)

Here she is Crickett.Back of her head and neck with ears facing back.She heard me the instant the camera clicked.I was about 25 yds away.There was a small spotted one with her that I didnt see until she ran.....


----------



## Crickett (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow she was hidden good!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 23, 2012)

Well am I seeing things ??? I see a profile of a doe's head ,ears up ,nose down .


----------



## rip18 (Sep 2, 2012)

Now THAT'S the way I usually see critters!  Neat to see a "real" picture of a critter!


----------

